

Ask HN: Passively investing $50-200/mo into bitcoin as a Canadian? - rfnslyr

Where could I passively invest into Bitcoin as a Canadian. I&#x27;m OK with losing this sum of money after a few months, and seeing how fast Bitcoin is growing, I wouldn&#x27;t mind making a few bucks. I was going to use LibertyBit but they shut down.
======
johnmurch
Either [https://cavirtex.com/home](https://cavirtex.com/home) or
[https://localbitcoins.com/](https://localbitcoins.com/)

